# New Husqvarna Splitting Axe??



## Scooter422 (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone try it out yet? Husqvarna S2800. I use the X27 and love it but like the look of the new S2800.  Performance out weights looks though!


----------



## Rossco (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks great. 

Has a 'Fiskars Flavour' which is nice. 

How much?


----------



## Scooter422 (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw some online running a little spicy..$90-$99


----------



## Rock Crusher (Nov 23, 2014)

Seems like Stihl pricing!


----------



## Turbo (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got one for Xmas.  Asked for a Husqvarna splitting maul and got this (guy sold my mother on it), so hoping it's all that the X27 is or better.  I'll let you know in a "cord".


----------



## Scooter422 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good deal! Yes keep us updated!


----------



## AnalogKid (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweet.  Need a review for sure.


----------



## CombatChris (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like it's not actually a splitting axe.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes-pruning-saws/multi-purpose-axe-a2400/

Husky's splitter is a wedge on a stick.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes-pruning-saws/splitting-maul/


----------



## ErikR (Dec 29, 2014)

CombatChris, Dig a little deeper on the Husqvarna web site.......

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes-pruning-saws/splitting-axe-s2800/


----------



## CombatChris (Dec 29, 2014)

I stand corrected, and not for the first time!


----------



## Longstreet (Dec 29, 2014)

May just be me, but I like the way the X27 "plastic" (I have no idea what it truly is) wraps around the head of the metal.  The huskee just doesn't look right in that regard.


----------



## Scooter422 (Dec 29, 2014)

It makes you wonder! At $90+ I'll keep wondering!


----------



## BobUrban (Dec 29, 2014)

Lifetime on the handle??


----------



## Turbo (Dec 29, 2014)

Lifetime handle, YES


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 29, 2014)

who's lifetime.....the handle or the owner?  lol


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks nice ,,, I wood like to give it a run against my x27.
Always room for a NEW tool in the shed.


----------



## Creekside (Jan 1, 2015)

Says you can use it to hammer splitting wedges but then says no steel wedges?  Is there another kind of splitting wedge??  Unless they mean falling wedge..


----------



## Turbo (Jan 2, 2015)

Creekside said:


> Says you can use it to hammer splitting wedges but then says no steel wedges?  Is there another kind of splitting wedge??  Unless they mean falling wedge..



Think they mean for plastic felling wedges.  

Used it to split a few pieces the other day, unbelievable how well it worked.  All I have to compare it to is a big box store Chinese cheapo, but it's a huge improvement.  I'll see if anyone local has a X27 to run against it.


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 2, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Think they mean for plastic felling wedges.
> 
> Used it to split a few pieces the other day, unbelievable how well it worked.  All I have to compare it to is a big box store Chinese cheapo, but it's a huge improvement.*  I'll see if anyone local has a X27 to run against it.*


Let the GAMES begin.... dum, dum, dum, dum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






--------------

Just thinking this may be more suited in the "GEAR" section.







.


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Jan 2, 2015)

Scooter422 said:


> It makes you wonder! At $90+ I'll keep wondering!


Scooter I agree, I bought on sale the x27 and x25 for less than the price of this new husky. Looks nice though but would have to do more than split for me to buy!!


----------



## Corey (Jan 2, 2015)

Scooter422 said:


> It makes you wonder! At $90+ I'll keep wondering!



Would actually be well over $100 considering tax.  I've had a few of these light weight X27-ish 'wonder' axes.  For straight grained / easy splitting stuff, they are OK, but for the other 99% of the wood I have, they are a comical failure.  About the only thing you can do is get the axe to stick in the wood, then drive it home with a 10lb sledge hammer... eventually destroying the axe head in the process.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't look at the link yet; How long is the handle. If it's much shorter than the X-27, no dice for me.


Corey said:


> light weight X27-ish 'wonder' axes.  For straight grained / easy splitting stuff, they are OK, but for the other 99% of the wood I have, they are a comical failure.


Yep, when the goin' gets tough, out come the 6# and 8# mauls.  I've tapered the cutting edges on mine so they get started in the tough stuff a little easier....


----------



## CombatChris (Jan 2, 2015)

X27 or wedges. No in-between for me. Speaking of, I should get some more wedges. I only have a single 'grenade-style' right now.


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Jan 2, 2015)

Corey said:


> Would actually be well over $100 considering tax.  I've had a few of these light weight X27-ish 'wonder' axes.  For straight grained / easy splitting stuff, they are OK, but for the other 99% of the wood I have, they are a comical failure.  About the only thing you can do is get the axe to stick in the wood, then drive it home with a 10lb sledge hammer... eventually destroying the axe head in the process.


Corey most of my wood is straight grain so the fiskar works, the rest I use a log splitter. I would not use a sledge on these they are not meant for uglies as it seems that is what you split. What do you use as your go to splitting tool?


----------



## Corey (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin - my 'go to' is a 20 ton hydraulic splitter, but in the interest of getting a bit of a work-out, staying fit, etc I've acquired a variety of mauls, hammers, "axe's" etc.  Years ago, I had one of the "super wedge" / welded steel handle rigs and it worked well, though the dang thing seemed to walk off during a move or some other point.  I replaced it with an 8# wooden handle maul, but hedge has a nasty habit of opening up and swallowing the maul head, but still having some fibers of wood 'closed' at the edge of the round.  This tends to eat away at the softer hickory handle in relatively short order.  I have a couple mauls with no handles remaining, just need to get around to welding steel pipe 'handles' back onto them.  That steel handle guard on the Husky might help in this regard, though almost seems like a catch 22... in wood which is hard splitting enough to need it, you probably won't split it with the Husky anyway...in easy splitting wood, you likely won't need the guard much, if at all.

I have read many rave reviews of the light weight 'axe' type splitters on here and even seen some demonstration splitting where it seems to barely require a stern look and dropping the axe from a few feet to bust the wood clear apart.  Thought I'd try one, but found it just didn't work for the wood I generally split.  As mentioned, I can drive it through with a sledge at the expense of slowly destroying / mushrooming the axe head...but I don't have any use for it 'as is', so figure I'll get use while I can and relegate it to the scrap/recycle bin when it's no longer useable.

If you split a lot of straight grain / easy stuff, then the light weight may pay off.  You can always make up some of the lost 'impact energy' by swinging the lighter axe faster, but at some point, muscles can only contract so fast, otherwise we'd all split wood with a piece of bailing wire swinging at 67,000mph!


----------



## Turbo (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, I've split roughly 3.5 full cords this spring and summer, and am very pleased with this axe.  No idea what it's like compared to the X27, but I'm pleased with it, would buy another.  The only thing I don't like is that the metal is soft and doesn't hold an edge well.  I've got 200 acres of 75% ash that is dying quickly, so I've been processing it as quickly as possible, and this axe does a nice job on it.


----------



## Scooter422 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ash splits nice! Good to hear! Maybe some day ill get one when the price is a little lower!


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 30, 2015)

Try the Wilton bash maul claims to be unbreakable have used it to split 36 plus inch diameter rounds best wood splitting tool there is in my opinion if splitting by hand


----------

